# Water change questions/methods



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so I'm still in the process of setting up my tank, I keep getting set back with work. But I've been thinking about how I'm going to do things when everything is in place. Water changes are my only concern right now. Living in an apartment makes it difficult with lack of space etc.

I wanted to get a python. But none of my taps have a screw on bit. One is like a shower head (kitchen) the other is just a standard straight mixer tap (bathroom)

Back in Ireland i had a tap to hose adapter and just filled up straight from the sink.

This is the adapter 
http://madeinwater.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/site-images/square-tap-01.jpg

This is a diagram of how it works
http://madeinwater.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/site-images/square-tap-03.jpg

I'm not sure if these kind of adapters are available in Canada. If anybody could direct me in a good direction id appreciate it. Bucketing water into the tank is the pits!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

You can easily change the faucet, to the screw in type or get an adapter at the Home Depot.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

if you can take a picture of the taps might be able to tell if it is possible.
You could take your shower head off and get a 1/2 brass coupling and what we call a 1/2" hose bibb. You could thread that on to your shower arm and hook up a garden hose. Parts could picked up at home depot or any hardware store.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The spray head on the kitchen tap "should" have a srew in screen which you unscrew and screw the Python onto.

I did that with my spray head in the kitchen sink.

The bathroom sink will also have one that is removable


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I screwed off the sprayer in the kitchen, the hose then has a female thread. It needs to be male to work with the python? Maybe I'll go to home depot and grab a connection to change that. I don't know much about plumbing or fixings, never mind in a different continent


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My kitchen sink has a pull out spray head where you can change from a solid stream to a spray. I can screw out the center of it and attach my python without having to remove the sprayer. You may be able to do the same.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

This video i found on another Python thread just answered my question 

Thanks everyone for replying, i appreciate your time!

No Spill Clean & Fill Python Productss


----------

